# Tren ace 150mg per week for 6 weeks?



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi,

Is 150mg of tren ace per week for 6 weeks ok? Going to run it with Test E.

300mg test e + 150mg tren ace every other day ?

bear in mind that I have done a cycle of 500mg test e before and i am just wondering if the 300mg test e wont do anything this time as i already used a higher dose.. should i increase the the does of tren or test or should i just leave them as they are?

cheers fellas


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Why tren a with test e?

How long are you planning on running the test e? If only 6 weeks like the tren then use prop


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Why tren a with test e?
> 
> How long are you planning on running the test e? If only 6 weeks like the tren then use prop


The only reason that I am going to use the test e is because of less jabs as it is a loner ester.

I am planning to run the test e for 10 weeks at 300mg so 6 weeks with tren ace and 4 weeks on its own!

is this any good mate? or should i increase the doses of any of them?

by the way going to run some clen and t3 with them as well and i am already 3 days into keto diet as well if that helps!?


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

im in the middle of

tri tren at 150mg E4D

tri test at 400mg EW

tren E @ 100mg EW

this is the first time im running tren higher than test and im hoping for some good results, hope you get some too


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

and mast @ 200mg EW


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

you have to jab tren ace often aswell so why not just use prop instead of test e


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

HypnoticParkour said:


> im in the middle of
> 
> tri tren at 150mg E4D
> 
> ...


I have never done tren and i am fairly freaked out lol but decided to do it any way... How long are you planing to run that cycle?


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> I have never done tren and i am fairly freaked out lol but decided to do it any way... How long are you planing to run that cycle?


what are you freaked put about dude?

ive been running for 8 weeks but with slightly different doses, i was running

1000mg test

400mg tren e

400mg mast e

100mg var ED

i started getting gyno issues due to the test so i broke that cycle off for a month, now ive jumped back on this one and im planning to run the tren for 10 weeks and test and mast for 14, im introducing var again next week.

the only thing i would throw into your cycle is masteron, if youre after a denser hard look to your muscles anyway, and the only bad side ive had of tren is the cough


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

HypnoticParkour said:


> what are you freaked put about dude?
> 
> ive been running for 8 weeks but with slightly different doses, i was running
> 
> ...


Freaked out about the sides as anyone i spoke to about tren ace says there are quite a few sides but i guess everyone is different.


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> Freaked out about the sides as anyone i spoke to about tren ace says there are quite a few sides but i guess everyone is different.


whens your first jab?

make sure you eat correctly and you should gain well


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

HypnoticParkour said:


> whens your first jab?
> 
> make sure you eat correctly and you should gain well


planning to start the cycle next week or a week after. i'm on keto diet which is 0 carbs at the mo so basically this cycle is going to be cutting cycle although i know i will put on some solid mass due to test and tren (or at least that is what I'm expecting from this cycle).

do you use any AI/PCT?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

So you have never done Tren, you are freaked out by it and of course you basically take it by itself.

Your logic is flawless, lol.

Take some prop with it, 150 a week is near to nothing, do at least 300mg a week.

AI if need, PCT as usual. And believe me you'll need one hell of a PCT if you do tren A with test E.


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> planning to start the cycle next week or a week after. i'm on keto diet which is 0 carbs at the mo so basically this cycle is going to be cutting cycle although i know i will put on some solid mass due to test and tren (or at least that is what I'm expecting from this cycle).
> 
> do you use any AI/PCT?


if you didnt already know masteron is an AI but not as strong as anything like Adex which i have handy too, i wouldnt risk taking Nolva with tren and its a 19 nor compound and could cause you to lactate, maybe not at them doses but i wouldnt risk it. PCT is unnecessary if youre going to cycle again, i would just cruise on a reasonable dose of test e every 10 days for 3 months then blast again,


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> So you have never done Tren, you are freaked out by it and of course you basically take it by itself.
> 
> Your logic is flawless, lol.
> 
> ...


HUH? couldn't you see that i said that the tren ace will be used along test e?????????


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> HUH? couldn't you see that i said that the tren ace will be used along test e?????????


but to do that makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

HypnoticParkour said:


> if you didnt already know masteron is an AI but not as strong as anything like Adex which i have handy too, i wouldnt risk taking Nolva with tren and its a 19 nor compound and could cause you to lactate, maybe not at them doses but i wouldnt risk it. PCT is unnecessary if youre going to cycle again, i would just cruise on a reasonable dose of test e every 10 days for 3 months then blast again,


oh no matey i didnt know that... that is great bud..


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> HUH? couldn't you see that i said that the tren ace will be used along test e?????????


This means that the test will kick in 3-4 weeks after the tren, Sherlock.

You know what that means?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

HypnoticParkour said:


> . PCT is unnecessary if youre going to cycle again, i would just cruise on a reasonable dose of test e every 10 days for 3 months then blast again,


 :thumbdown:


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

kingdale said:


> but to do that makes no sense what so ever.


why is that?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

HypnoticParkour said:


> *if you didnt already know masteron is an AI *but not as strong as anything like Adex which i have handy too, i wouldnt risk taking Nolva with tren and its a 19 nor compound and could cause you to lactate, maybe not at them doses but i wouldnt risk it. PCT is unnecessary if youre going to cycle again, i would just cruise on a reasonable dose of test e every 10 days for 3 months then blast again,


No it's not mate and again you're wrong about nolva with tren, they are fine to run together. Prolactin causes lactation if you have existing gyno

Fcuk me, forums can be dangerous for mis-infromation! And you're even suggesting he just cruise after! :lol: It gets better!

OP- Run the test e and tren a if you want but I'd use at least 200mg tren EW and if you're pinning tren A EOD then I'd just add some prop into the mix TBH and forget the test E


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> why is that?


Read well:

*Because by the time the Test E will kick in, you will already be shut down.*

You should take esters of the same length together, comprende?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> why is that?


you wont use prop because you have to jab often. But you are going to use tren ace? that is short a ester and needs jabbing frequently anyway. also what themeatwagon said.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> This means that the test will kick in 3-4 weeks after the tren, Sherlock.
> 
> You know what that means?


wise guy hey?

well you can easily start the test e 2-3 weeks before tren ace

here you go.. another string to your bow.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

kingdale said:


> you wont use prop because you have to jab often. But you are going to use tren ace? that is short a ester and needs jabbing frequently anyway. also what themeatwagon said.


And 150mg a week is money spent for nothing. Here's my paypal address: *********@gmail.com send the money here instead, I will buy some good gear and use it as it should be used


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> wise guy hey?
> 
> well you can easily start the test e 2-3 weeks before tren ace
> 
> here you go.. another string to your bow.


You haven't mentioned that. Putting Tren A at the end of a cycle is not uncommon. You just didn't mention it, making us all assume you have no idea of what you are talking about.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

kingdale said:


> you wont use prop because you have to jab often. But you are going to use tren ace? that is short a ester and needs jabbing frequently anyway. also what themeatwagon said.


so what you are saying is that because i am going to jab tren ace every other day then I have to jab test prop as well and double the weekly jabs!?!?

well that is just the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard. its like telling someone whose got a simple flue virus that now that you have a flue virus you might as well get HIV virus as well!! :confused1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> You haven't mentioned that. Putting Tren A at the end of a cycle is not uncommon. You just didn't mention it, making us all assume you have no idea of what you are talking about.


a few weeks ago this guy also made a thread and admitted to not being able to read a syringe or have any idea of the amount he was jabbing.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> so what you are saying is that because i am going to jab tren ace every other day then I have to jab test prop as well and double the weekly jabs!?!?
> 
> well that is just the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard. its like telling someone whose got a simple flue virus that now that you have a flue virus you might as well get HIV virus as well!! :confused1:


you put them both in the same syringe so the exact same number of jabs. I have come to the conclusion that you are a troll or one of the dumbest people on here and that takes some doing.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> so what you are saying is that because i am going to jab tren ace every other day then I have to jab test prop as well and double the weekly jabs!?!?
> 
> well that is just the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard. its like telling someone whose got a simple flue virus that now that you have a flue virus you might as well get HIV virus as well!! :confused1:


No one will sue you for mixing Test P and Tren A in the same syringe, Sherlock.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> so what you are saying is that because i am going to jab tren ace every other day then I have to jab test prop as well and double the weekly jabs!?!?
> 
> well that is just the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard. its like telling someone whose got a simple flue virus that now that you have a flue virus you might as well get HIV virus as well!! :confused1:


mate you just jab the tren ace and the prop in the same syringe.. no need for double the amount of jabs, just a bit more oil each time that is all.

take the advice and run the tren ace with test prop, jab eod at the dose of your choice and run adex at 5.mg EOD all through your cycle.

or you could get tren e and just jab the whole lot once a week in one jab.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

kingdale said:


> you put them both in the same syringe so the exact same number of jabs. I have come to the conclusion that *you are a troll or one of the dumbest people on here* and that takes some doing.


then i suggest you to either put me on your ignore list or just keep away from my threads ffs...

asked a serious question and need a serious answer from some knowledgeable ppl who actually have EXPERIENCE with AAS mentioned.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> then i suggest you to either put me on your ignore list or just keep away from my threads ffs...
> 
> asked a serious question and need a serious answer from some knowledgeable ppl who actually have EXPERIENCE with AAS mentioned.


You asked a serious question and *ignored* the serious answers you got. Fock Off.


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> No it's not mate and again you're wrong about nolva with tren, they are fine to run together. Prolactin causes lactation if you have existing gyno
> 
> Fcuk me, forums can be dangerous for mis-infromation! And you're even suggesting he just cruise after! :lol: It gets better!
> 
> OP- Run the test e and tren a if you want but I'd use at least 200mg tren EW and if you're pinning tren A EOD then I'd just add some prop into the mix TBH and forget the test E


if hes planning another cycle wouldnt the pct just be more damaging than do good? what would you recommend he did?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

HypnoticParkour said:


> if hes planning another cycle wouldnt the pct just be more damaging than do good? what would you recommend he did?


There are so many possible health complications from staying on constantly and ppl don't tend to cruise on TRT doses nor do the majority monitor their health with bloods do they

Also(no offence intended to the OP) he doesn't seem very advanced in his progress yet so cycling is a safer, sensible option.

I don't understand why you'd think PCT would be damaging?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

the only problem is that the test e has already been purchased so cant change it.

as for mixing the prop and tern ace together in the same syringe, i could do it this way as well: start the test e 2-3 weeks before tern so the long ester kicks in and then start the tern ace and mix it with test e in the same syringe.

not too sure if the short and long esters can be mixed like that but I would love to hear from more experienced guys.


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> There are so many possible health complications from staying on constantly and ppl don't tend to cruise on TRT doses nor do the majority monitor their health with bloods do they
> 
> Also(no offence intended to the OP) he doesn't seem very advanced in his progress yet so cycling is a safer, sensible option.
> 
> I don't understand why you'd think PCT would be damaging?


am i not correct in stating that nolva or clomid are very stressful on the liver?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> the only problem is that the test e has already been purchased so cant change it.
> 
> as for mixing the prop and tern ace together in the same syringe, i could do it this way as well: start the test e 2-3 weeks before tern so the long ester kicks in and then start the tern ace and mix it with test e in the same syringe.
> 
> not too sure if the short and long esters can be mixed like but I would love to hear from more experienced guys.


As long as they are oil based they can be mixed. Do keep in mind it will have to be a fairly longer cycle in order to see some results. considering you'll take 3-4 weeks to break down test in the blood you'll need another 8-10 week at a higher dosage than 150mg a week to see some effect. A conservative quantity will be 300mg, 75mg 4 times a week, two of which can be mixed with test e.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

HypnoticParkour said:


> am i not correct in stating that nolva or clomid are very stressful on the liver?


AFAIK they are not alpha 17 alkylated, meaning they are relatively safe for the organism. As safe as it can be for a man to take anti oestrogen drugs.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

HypnoticParkour said:


> am i not correct in stating that nolva or clomid are very stressful on the liver?


Not as much as oral steroids (and these aren't as bad as they're made out to be) I've never had or heard anyone have problems from PCT meds mate


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

okay I understand the logic behind using the prop with tern ace.

but as i mentioned I have already purchased the test e and i cannot change it. but what I am thinking to do is to change the tren ace with tren E?

however there are a few questions that rise if decided to do that.

1- how long should i run the tren E if I am going to jab 300mg per week ?

2- what is/are the main difference(s) between tren ace and tren E results wise? other than the sides and the amount of jabs ?

3- can I run the test e @ 400mg per week and tren E @ 250mg for a good result?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> okay I understand the logic behind using the prop with tern ace.
> 
> but as i mentioned I have already purchased the test e and i cannot change it. but what I am thinking to do is to change the tren ace with tren E?
> 
> ...


3- is fine, run them for the same length of time mate, the tren will clear quicker than the test due to amounts being used, ie less tren

Difference in tren e and a are the ester, you get slightly more mg/ml with ace, that's it, so if you suffer sides then they will take longer to subside if using tren e and you decide to stop


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

HypnoticParkour said:


> am i not correct in stating that nolva or clomid are very stressful on the liver?


you're part right; nolva does raise liver enzymes- when used for long periods like 2-5 years as it is used in cancer treatment. However, it doesn't when used on cycles, unless you use it all year... even then, its not everyone.



Hotdog147 said:


> 3- is fine, run them for the same length of time mate, the tren will clear quicker than the test due to amounts being used, ie less tren
> 
> Difference in tren e and a are the ester, you get slightly more mg/ml with ace, that's it, so if you suffer sides then they will take longer to subside if using tren e and you decide to stop


good post.

To the OP, your cycle is fine to have 400mg test e as a base, however tren ace has a half life of 2 days; so you need to pin it EOD. No problem doing this, but usually people PIN 50-150mg EOD.

my wife does 100mg tren ace and 200mg tren e/week so lets say I doubt you'll get much resposne of your tren cycle... you'd get more effect by running 600mg/week test e.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

For me any less than 150-200mg tren a per day dont do a lot i'm not saying you should start at this dose but i've found this is how much really works like nothing else.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> you're part right; nolva does raise liver enzymes- when used for long periods like 2-5 years as it is used in cancer treatment. However, it doesn't when used on cycles, unless you use it all year... even then, its not everyone.
> 
> good post.
> 
> ...


Cheers bud. i was hoping you would read the post. 

so do you think this is alright:

400mg test e per week

200mg tren Ace per week jabbed EOD

going to run these two compounds for 10 weeks.

should i expect good gains from this or should i up the doses?


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

oldskoolcool said:


> For me any less than 150-200mg tren a per day dont do a lot i'm not saying you should start at this dose but i've found this is how much really works like nothing else.


what is the length of your cycle when doing 150-200mg of tren A per day mate? and what sides do you get?


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Well i start at 100mg for the 1st week then 150mg for a couple weeks before working up to 200mg per day i also run masteron at around 400mg and test prop at 350mg i'll run this until around 6%bf no real time scale just as long as it takes when at 6%bf i'll drop the tren dose down to maybe 50mg per day and run test e at around 1200-1500mg per week with dbol to fill out and gain some size when bf goes up to 10% + switch to higher tren again.

Side effects i've noticed are increased sex drive but hard to finish takes at least 45mins + hard style lol, when bf is higher than 8% i sweat a bit more which is horrible in the summer leading to a few spots on my chest and back not real bad but more then normal, i also get very hungry and want to eat crap alot, my resting heart rate goes up from 58 to 65-70 bpm my blood pressure is around 118-70 to 128-70 no real change, when i first ran tren i was on high test and got gyno symptoms even tho i dont get it from dbol and test upto 2g so tren does allow high e2 to take hold but no problems under 8% bf tho.

This stuff turns you into a f*cking animal strength gains are great as is looking in the mirror in the morning after eating crap all night and being leaner but looking bigger people start looking at you in the gym when you train because your a machine, females seem to notice you alot more this maybe in my head lol.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

oldskoolcool said:


> this maybe in my head lol.


Agreed.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Think your reasoning is abit flawed their OP first of all, doing a long ester test for 6 weeks is pointless cycle is way to short for you to reap any real benefits. What your doing is basically stopping the test before it can reach any sort of peak plasma level, if you want to do less shots then put test prop & Tren ace in the same barrel.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Think your reasoning is abit flawed their OP first of all, doing a long ester test for 6 weeks is pointless cycle is way to short for you to reap any real benefits. What your doing is basically stopping the test before it can reach any sort of peak plasma level, if you want to do less shots then put test prop & Tren ace in the same barrel.


yes, i realized that 6 weeks is not enough..

going to run a cycle of at least 15 weeks with both tren ace and test e...

cannot change the test e to test prop as i've already bought the test e....

i just have this huge dilemma about using test e with tren ace... some say its alright and some say cannot be done that way!!?!?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> yes, i realized that 6 weeks is not enough..
> 
> going to run a cycle of at least 15 weeks with both tren ace and test e...
> 
> ...


It can be done and some do it cause of the side effects if it hits them hard, they can stop the tren and be clear of the sides within a few days. But i would suggest you buy Tren enanthate & run it at 200mg EW for the duration of your cycle. And save your Tren ace for a short future cycle.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> It can be done and some do it cause of the side effects if it hits them hard, they can stop the tren and be clear of the sides within a few days. But i would suggest you buy Tren enanthate & run it at 200mg EW for the duration of your cycle. And save your Tren ace for a short future cycle.


rep bud... thanks.. tren E it is then...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

monster wanna b said:


> rep bud... thanks.. tren E it is then...


no problem thanks for the rep


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> rep bud... thanks.. tren E it is then...


This is a much better choice, but forget not that enanthate ester clears longer than other and shorter esters. If it's your first time, be considerate with dosages (not too small though or you'll be wasting your money) and enjoy the ride


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

TheMeatWagon said:


> This is a much better choice, but forget not that enanthate ester clears longer than other and shorter esters. If it's your first time, be considerate with dosages (not too small though or you'll be wasting your money) and enjoy the ride


cheers bud... it is my first time Tren.. I am Tren virgin lol

going to run the Test E @ 400mg or 500mg per week <<<<<<<<< havent decided that as of yet because some say the lower the test the less sides from Tren and also some people said other wise (higher test less sides from tren).

as for tren going to run it @ 200mg per week.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> cheers bud... it is my first time Tren.. I am Tren virgin lol
> 
> going to run the Test E @ 400mg or 500mg per week <<<<<<<<< havent decided that as of yet because some say the lower the test the less sides from Tren and also some people said other wise (higher test less sides from tren).
> 
> as for tren going to run it @ 200mg per week.


These are all very low dosages so don't expect miracles. Nevertheless it's all part of the learning process and I personally respect much more someone who advances little by little than someone who wants all and now. This is just my 2p.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!

BTW are you going to kickstart it with anything? I see there's an empty spot for some dbol in there.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> These are all very low dosages so don't expect miracles. Nevertheless it's all part of the learning process and I personally respect much more someone who advances little by little than someone who wants all and now. This is just my 2p.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes!
> 
> BTW are you going to kickstart it with anything? I see there's an empty spot for some dbol in there.


200mg Tren is not a low dosage to compare 200mg Tren ****es all over 600mg Deca.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> 200mg Tren is not a low dosage to compare 200mg Tren ****es all over 600mg Deca.


I was referring to the test e... It's quite a small dosage, but again, it's all part of the learning process. You live by listening to your body, and sometimes when the body screams for mercy it's too late. So it's ok


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I was referring to the test e... It's quite a small dosage, but again, it's all part of the learning process. You live by listening to your body, and sometimes when the body screams for mercy it's too late. So it's ok


Yeah very true but i would run the test at 600mg if i was the OP.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah very true but i would run the test at 600mg if i was the OP.


Absolutely. Nevertheless I'm not going to argue with a safe choice, safe choices are always good


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

okay then guys,

going to run tren @ 200mg per week.

test @ 600mg per week

as for the dbol not too sure about that! I rather stay away from orals at all costs to be honest. i dont want to put my liver under alot of stress and i heard that tren will mess up with the liver anyway.

also, my cycle is suppose to be a cutting cycle and i dont think dbol is going to agree with cutting cycle? could be wrong though and i hope i am.

I would love for someone to tell me I am wrong about dbol on cutting cycle as I would love something like that to kick start my cycle.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

monster wanna b said:


> okay then guys,
> 
> going to run tren @ 200mg per week.
> 
> ...


Unless you ALREADY suffer liver issues like jaundice or any form of hepatitis, a few weeks of dbol won't hurt you more than a mildly alcoholic summer holiday tbh. You can buy some Liv52 caps and take them with it if you really want to be safe.

I'm not a fan of orals, mostly because I am a bigger fan of short esters, but if dbol damages liver by now I would have a big gaping hole on my right side.


----------

